# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  The Twitter Thread - Post Your Twitter Handle and let's all follow each other

## AlexMerced

My Personal Account: http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced

LibertyIsNow: http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNow

My General Econ List (follows keynsians, austrians, and monetarists): http://twitter.com/alexmerced/economics

RonPaulForums.com:  http://www.twitter.com/RonPaulForums


Post your twitter handle and I'll follow, and you follow me and everyone else, and let's show them who rwns twitter.

----------


## angelatc

angelatc

http://twitter.com/angelatc

eta - I can't keep up with this thread, but if you add me I do indeed follow back.

----------


## AlexMerced

thanks, got it, other, post the whole url, makes life easier for everyone 

http://www.twitter.com/angelatc

----------


## KramerDSP

Krusty724 (private account for professional reasons)

Just send an invite.

----------


## sharpsteve2003

below

----------


## AlexMerced

got you both

----------


## angelatc

> thanks, got it, other, post the whole url, makes life easier for everyone 
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/angelatc


Yes, I just did that after I realized you had yours set up so nicely.

----------


## speciallyblend

http://twitter.com/djkbk

----------


## angelatc

> Krusty724 (private account for professional reasons)
> 
> Just send an invite.


Dammit! It took me forever to figure out Twitter - now I have to figure out an invite?

The Luddites struggle with liberty networking....

----------


## KCIndy

Someone please tell me what all this fascination is with Twitter and Facebook.

What's wrong with simply having one's own web page and updating it for important stuff?

Seriously, I just don't get it....

----------


## AlexMerced

Twitter is just good for getting a lot information quickly, it really does help me keep up with news and events efficiently

also if suddenly we all followed each other the flow of info would be pretty useful

----------


## speciallyblend

> Someone please tell me what all this fascination is with Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> What's wrong with simply having one's own web page and updating it for important stuff?
> 
> Seriously, I just don't get it....


well facebook is a social networking site that allows alot of communication. Alot of housewives and high school reunions and much more. it is more adult then myspace! My wife uses it to communicate with family and friends!!! i use it occasionally!  twitter is just like a quick news source or text system used to market or display ideas or stupid stuff...

both have good demographics!!!

----------


## KramerDSP

> Someone please tell me what all this fascination is with Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> What's wrong with simply having one's own web page and updating it for important stuff?
> 
> Seriously, I just don't get it....


For me, I have an iPhone with TweetDeck. Twitter is an awesome tool for getting the pulse of virtually anything going on. It really helps figure out where people are leaning on particular days. Some people use it to post personal things like what they ate and so forth, and I find that unnecessary. However, as a way of spreading information virally and instanteously, Twitter is the best thing out there, IMHO.

----------


## KCIndy

I guess I'm just a dinosaur...  

I've looked at both Facebook and Twitter, and I find them both to be useless and insipid at best, and annoyingly intrusive more often than not.  If I want friends or family to know what I'm doing, I can send an email in seconds from my Blackberry.  I can get breaking news texted to me from any number of news sources.  

OP, sorry if this diverted the thread.  I've been wondering what the vast attraction to these services was.  Thanks for the info.  Guess I had better start shopping for retirement homes; the world has officially left me behind!  


So... as you were!  Exchange away!!

----------


## cpike

I think if we are to be serious about Paul winning the primary we need to be able to capitalize on twitter, and especially the Trending Topics option. If we could do tweet blasts to get him trending it will really help generate interest. 

We're great with other online technology, but seem absent from twitter. If we could just harness the kind of power the Justin Bieber (who is always trending) fan base has there we could do a lot of good.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I guess I'm just a dinosaur...  
> 
> I've looked at both Facebook and Twitter, and I find them both to be useless and insipid at best, and annoyingly intrusive more often than not.  If I want friends or family to know what I'm doing, I can send an email in seconds from my Blackberry.  I can get breaking news texted to me from any number of news sources.  
> 
> OP, sorry if this diverted the thread.  I've been wondering what the vast attraction to these services was.  Thanks for the info.  Guess I had better start shopping for retirement homes; the world has officially left me behind!  
> 
> 
> So... as you were!  Exchange away!!


Fear not, I feel the same way.

----------


## AlexMerced

SO keep posting your twitter handles, here's mine again http://www.twitter.com/libertyisnow

----------


## bobbyw24

http://www.twitter.com/AbolishTheFed

----------


## Pizzo

http://twitter.com/PugPoppa

----------


## Cinderella

i havent figured out how to make a twitter??

----------


## LibertyMage

http://twitter.com/libertymage

----------


## pcosmar

I am not a twit. 

I don't Twitter.

----------


## PBrady

Not mine, but the more followers, the merrier!:

http://twitter.com/lawson4congress

----------


## angelatc

I have everybody above this point. 

Cinderella, you have to sign up, then follow people. Next time you log in, you'll see the messages from the people, and only the people, that you follow.

I had trouble making an account - I forget how I fixed it though.  What kind of trouble do you have? Maybe it will jog my memory.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I am not a twit. 
> 
> I don't Twitter.


I don't Twitter or Facebook or Myspace or any of that jazz, either   I call and email and (super rarely) text.  Texting, though, is more for when I want to remind someone to pick something up from the store and they've already left.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Correct verbage is "I don't tweet", and I don't either.

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> For me, I have an iPhone with TweetDeck. Twitter is an awesome tool for getting the pulse of virtually anything going on. It really helps figure out where people are leaning on particular days. Some people use it to post personal things like what they ate and so forth, and I find that unnecessary. However, as a way of spreading information virally and instanteously, Twitter is the best thing out there, IMHO.


Walshgate: How come top Mass. Dem couldn't hook up with Rachel Maddow by more traditional means?
By adamg - 3/5/10 - 7:47 pm 
UPDATE: Maddow declares she isn't running; appreciates a good joke as much as anyone.

OK, so it was kind of interesting this morning that some people had set up a Facebook page to try to convince MSNBC talent and Northhampton resident Rachel Maddow to run against Scott Brown in 2012 (they're now 5.2% of the way toward their goal of getting 10,000 people to sign up). It got even funner this afternoon when John Walsh, chairman of the Democratic State Committee, got wind of the boomlet and posted what sure seemed like it was meant to be a private message on the Tweety:

Some are talking about you running vs Scott Brown in '12. I'm Chair of MA Dem Party. My email is johnewalsh@Comcast.net cell-617-650-9311

Apparently I'm not the only one disappointed to learn that politicians don't have instant access to everybody's phone numbers (you know how losing candidates always call the winning candidate on election night - where do they get their phone numbers from?) - there's now a Twitter discussion on #walshgate. And please, for goodness sake, don't go calling Walsh and asking if his refrigerator is running.

Amy Derjue, who has some familiarity with Twitter issues, provides this thought:

#walshgate is like clicking "reply to all" in Outlook. But to the whole internet. Cue overwhelming paranoia whenever DMing from now on.

----------


## Cinderella

https://twitter.com/JaneAdams1776


now how do i follow people?

----------


## bobbyw24

Follow *this* site here:

https://twitter.com/ronpaulforums

----------


## bobbyw24

We now have 674 Followers at Ron Paul Forums' Twitter site.
*
Even Rep. Ron Paul follows us on Twitter*

I will be adding more RSS feeds from other subforums in a few days

http://twitter.com/RonPaulForums

----------


## angelatc

> https://twitter.com/JaneAdams1776
> 
> 
> now how do i follow people?


See my twitter link in my sig? Click on that, and it will take you to my page.  Under my name, above my tweets, you'll see a box that says "Follow."  Click that, and then you're following me.  You can browse the people who I follow and follow them, or browse the people who follow me.

You can use the Search For People box at the top if you want to follow somebody you know - For example,  type "Ron Paul" and the suggestions you get should include @RepRonPaul.

----------


## AlexMerced

Remember, follow me and I'll follow you, http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNow

----------


## AlexMerced

bump

----------


## UncleFreedom76

@RealityReport is great to follow!

----------


## lester1/2jr

http://twitter.com/lesterhalfjr

I have to warn people.  I do 10 tweets a day and only 1 or 2 are about politics.  the rest are links to weird movies I review , weird pics I take and other useless junk!

----------


## LibertyWorker

http://twitter.com/TerrorTweet

I follow most current news and political stuff.

----------


## Brett

http://twitter.com/BrettLarter

Mostly me whining about the trivialities of my public high school.  A few about politics in there.

http://twitter.com/BrettLarter/politics-liberty

My list of liberty-related things on Twitter.

----------


## blsheets

link

----------


## bobbyw24

Here is mine:

*@AbolishTheFed is a persona

You have built a personal brand around your identity. There is a good chance that you work in social media or marketing but you might even be famous in real life. Being a persona is not just about having a ton of followers, to make it to the top right corner you need to engage with your audience. Make no mistake about it though, when you talk people listen.*

http://klout.com/profile/summary/abolishthefed/

----------


## ClayTrainor

@CapitalistD0G  The o in dog is actually the number zero, not an O

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/libertyisnow keep posting your handles, follow me, I follow you back

----------


## emazur

> I guess I'm just a dinosaur...  
> 
> I've looked at both Facebook and Twitter, and I find them both to be useless and insipid at best, and annoyingly intrusive more often than not.  If I want friends or family to know what I'm doing, I can send an email in seconds from my Blackberry.  I can get breaking news texted to me from any number of news sources.  
> 
> OP, sorry if this diverted the thread.  I've been wondering what the vast attraction to these services was.  Thanks for the info.  Guess I had better start shopping for retirement homes; the world has officially left me behind!  
> 
> 
> So... as you were!  Exchange away!!


I'm not into social networking either - the only reason I started using twitter is b/c I used to be pretty into digg, which allowed like minded people to share news/webpages.  I had a largely libertarian network and these links were shared through digg's internal "shout" system which I found to be a pretty good system - you could only "shout" once every 10 minutes, which meant you should only share your best stuff unless you want to stay on the damn internet all day.  This really helped to reduce 'inbox' clutter in my opinion.  Digg has members of all political persuasions, and you could vote stories onto the front page to expose people to libertarian ideals, and debate about it.  You could also share any type of link such as humor, which mixed things up a bit.

Digg killed the shout system sometime last your and encouraged people to switch over to twitter.  I reluctantly did so and find it to be much worse than the old system - people can tweet without limit so there's a lot of bull$#@! you have to filter out.  On digg I had a network of a few hundred people but it would be insane for me to do that on twitter.  Now I'm only following 40 to 50 people but find a lot of clutter in my 'inbox' but still enough to be useful.

I wouldn't have signed up for twitter if not for my old digg network, which is now greatly diminished.  Though I will tell you twitter can be pretty useful for realtime info sometimes.  For instance, there have been several occassions where I've gotten a tweet from Judge Nap and the like saying 'scheduled interview to be on X channel at 1:00', giving me the chance to tune in before it starts.

But I won't be following anyone in the thread or posting my twitter account here b/c like I said there's already enough clutter, and as you've seen a few people have already stated they do superfluous tweets.  That's just me though - not trying to rain on everybody else's parade.

----------


## american.swan

> I'm not into social networking either - the only reason I started using twitter is b/c I used to be pretty into digg, which allowed like minded people to share news/webpages.  I had a largely libertarian network and these links were shared through digg's internal "shout" system which I found to be a pretty good system - you could only "shout" once every 10 minutes, which meant you should only share your best stuff unless you want to stay on the damn internet all day.  This really helped to reduce 'inbox' clutter in my opinion.  Digg has members of all political persuasions, and you could vote stories onto the front page to expose people to libertarian ideals, and debate about it.  You could also share any type of link such as humor, which mixed things up a bit.
> 
> Digg killed the shout system sometime last your and encouraged people to switch over to twitter.  I reluctantly did so and find it to be much worse than the old system - people can tweet without limit so there's a lot of bull$#@! you have to filter out.  On digg I had a network of a few hundred people but it would be insane for me to do that on twitter.  Now I'm only following 40 to 50 people but find a lot of clutter in my 'inbox' but still enough to be useful.
> 
> I wouldn't have signed up for twitter if not for my old digg network, which is now greatly diminished.  Though I will tell you twitter can be pretty useful for realtime info sometimes.  For instance, there have been several occassions where I've gotten a tweet from Judge Nap and the like saying 'scheduled interview to be on X channel at 1:00', giving me the chance to tune in before it starts.
> 
> But I won't be following anyone in the thread or posting my twitter account here b/c like I said there's already enough clutter, and as you've seen a few people have already stated they do superfluous tweets.  That's just me though - not trying to rain on everybody else's parade.


I can understand the frustration with spam on twitter.  Luckily I've avoided a lot of it by following good tweeters.  Real people, with real messages, and real personalities.  I unfollow people regularly who spam too much.  I understand the desire to get more followers to a point and get their message out.  These individuals turn to twitter networks that turn out spam to get more followers.  Some networks work.  They will get you more followers.  I have tried to stay away from these networks and follow only accounts I find interesting.  Do I get spam?  From time to time yes, but when your following 3000+ users like I am, you have to expect a bit of it.  Also, I can get great information by following various hashtags.  In fact, I would say following various hashtags is better than watching your "inbox" all day.  I have decided to follow some questionable accounts because it allows me to know what's going on in other parts of the twitter-verse.  For me at least spam on twitter seems to run in cycles, more spam some hours, less other hours. 

I would suggest RonPaulForums put up a live stream of #tlot on a page somewhere and the users who don't have twitter accounts could still see the most libertarian/conservative news as it happens. Here's a good place to watch. http://twubs.com/tlot/

----------


## Chieppa1

http://twitter.com/TruthSeeker10

----------


## bobbyw24

Isn't Ron Paul Forums a Social Networking site?

----------


## Chieppa1

> Isn't Ron Paul Forums a Social Networking site?


The debate is useless. Without social networking these other Liberty Canidates would be no where. The $#@! works. I just say "$#@! you, I know your reading this" to the 3 letter organizations.

----------


## StudentForPaul08

www.twitter.com/Lauro4Liberty

----------


## BuddyRey

http://twitter.com/BantamSedition

I _only_ tweet about news and politics, no trivial or personal stuff.

----------


## statement00

Young Americans for Liberty at Ohio State:

http://www.twitter.com/YALOSU

----------


## BuddyRey

Do you ever feel like, even though you're already on a website or using a piece of technology, you might not be using it the right way, or there might be far more to it than what you see, and everyone else knows what that is except you?  I get that feeling all the time on Twitter and I hate it.  :-D

----------


## BuddyRey

Bump for all the 9 to 5ers!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Normal account: http://twitter.com/glenbradley
Used for politics etc

Emergency account: http://twitter.com/GyFree
Held in reserve for emergency dissident action

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> We now have 674 Followers at Ron Paul Forums' Twitter site.
> *
> Even Rep. Ron Paul follows us on Twitter*
> 
> I will be adding more RSS feeds from other subforums in a few days
> 
> http://twitter.com/RonPaulForums


Strangely enough, he doesn't follow many tweeps, but he follows me....

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Normal account has now followed all twitter profiles posted in this thread, will come back with emergency account and to the same in a few hours to keep from triggering a miltiaccount observation

----------


## AlexMerced

> http://www.twitter.com/libertyisnow keep posting your handles, follow me, I follow you back


bump

----------


## angelatc

> The debate is useless. Without social networking these other Liberty Canidates would be no where. The $#@! works. I just say "$#@! you, I know your reading this" to the 3 letter organizations.


I have a member of the national GOP following me. He retweets me occasionally, and we've exchanged cordial emails.  Wouldn't be possible without social networking.

----------


## AlexMerced

Yep, keep on following, keep on following

http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNow

----------


## lester1/2jr

this guy is good.  doesn't tweet too much though like one a month!

http://twitter.com/ZimbabweBen

----------


## bobbyw24

over 700 Followers on Twitter


http://twitter.com/RonPaulForums

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNow keeping the thread alive

----------


## BetaMale

twitter.com/betamale

----------


## disorderlyvision

http://twitter.com/Quincyliberty

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/libertyisnow

----------


## Raditude



----------


## PBrady

Just started one for my school's YAL chapter:

http://twitter.com/YALatNCSU

----------


## kpfareal

http://twitter.com/kpfareal

----------


## Chomsky

http://www.twitter.com/milwaukeestory

Account for a site where I post news and opinion on both local(Milwaukee and Wisconsin) and national politics.

http://www.milwaukeestory.com

----------


## KramerDSP

http://www.twitter.com/krusty724

Politics, Pop Culture, some ASL stuff, and random musings every once in a while. I have a locked account though (I work in a school system and like the privacy), but can accept followers and will follow you back.

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced

http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNow

http://LibertyPLUS.tumblr.com

----------


## american.swan

Do you know any more links? 

http://www.Twitter.com
http://www.twittertimes.com
http://www.paper.li
http://www.twitterfall.com
http://www.twitcam.com
http://www.tweetchat.com
http://www.monitter.com
http://www.twitlonger.com
http://www.xltweet.com
http://www.twubs.com
http://www.umagram.com
http://www.twitwall.com

A note: I'm sure many of you know the #tlot hashtag. When I first started twitter there was a tlot website. It's long gone now. People used to register.  The list was long. Maybe 2000.  Right after twitter added the list feature, I made a list of the first 500 registered users. These users had the most followers at THAT time.  I highly recommend following my list or follow the libertarians in the list.  http://twitter.com/#!/list/EconomicMayhem/tlot   ENJOY!!

----------


## puppetmaster

http://twitter.com/moviestarz

----------


## Carter

twitter/carterkessler

----------


## EndSlavery

http://twitter.com/LRobot

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I can't follow anymore than 2k until my following picks up from 1.7k

----------


## aravoth

http://twitter.com/0bjectsinmotion/

----------


## doctor jones

twitter.com/doctor_jones

----------


## realtonygoodwin

http://twitter.com/realtonygoodwin

----------


## BamaAla

http://twitter.com/BlakeTheSnake25

----------


## angelatc

It's in my sig. I do follow back.

----------


## DXDoug

http://www.twitter.com/DX_Doug

Adding yall.

----------


## BamaAla

I've added you all. Now keep me entertained and informed!

----------


## Lucille

http://twitter.com/MacGhil

----------


## realtonygoodwin

> I've added you all. Now keep me entertained and informed!


Of course!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

tangent6

----------


## JamesButabi

Im only using unfaircoverage right now

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

http://twitter.com/mkauai

----------


## GunnyFreedom

http://twitter.com/glenbradley

But like I said, I can't followback until I have close to 2000 followers...Twitter has imposed a limit.

----------


## AdamT

Just added a bunch of you, starting to get in Twitter more now. Follow us at http://twitter.com/ForLibertyMovie

----------


## awsharp

http://www.twitter.com/andrewwsharp

I also tweet for http://www.twitter.com/yaliberty

----------


## DXDoug

Keep the Twits coming!! htttp://www.twitter.com/DX_Doug

adding new people listed ! Lets keep em coming

----------


## EndSlavery

I just followed you all.  God damn I love liberty!!!

my twitter thats strictly about liberty:

http://twitter.com/LRobot

----------


## realtonygoodwin

> I have a member of the national GOP following me. He retweets me occasionally, and we've exchanged cordial emails.  Wouldn't be possible without social networking.


I am followed by Reason, Cato, Heritage Institute (not sure why, I don't follow them), a Congressional staffer I went to school with, and Senator DeMint - though I don't see him listed anymore. He used to follow me lol.

----------


## AlexMerced

Youtube playlists you can use to promote Liberty to your friends:

RonPaulisNow.com - a playlist of great Ron Paul related videos

CoolidgeConservatives.com - a playlist to show people true conservativism

VanBurenDemocrats.com - A playlist to show people true liberalism

LibertyPlaylist.com - watch all these videos, you'll be a Liberty master

RonPaulHamster.com - My late hamsters Libertarian commentary

LearnEconomicsNow.com - Teach them economics

10minuteAustrian.com - teach them Austrian economics

EconToons.com - Economics Cartoons!!!

Gold.IntrotoLiberty.com - anyone who complains about the gold standard should listen to this playlist

----------


## angelatc

> I am followed by Reason, Cato, Heritage Institute (not sure why, I don't follow them), a Congressional staffer I went to school with, and Senator DeMint - though I don't see him listed anymore. He used to follow me lol.


I have Karl Rove and Paul Krugman FTW! Gary Johnson dropped me though.  I had DeMints assistant - not sure if I still do or not.

I followed everybody here, but if you don't follow back, I'll drop you, only because Twitter only lets us follow a limited number of people based on some bizarre ratio.  

And @AlexMErced isn't following me back.....

----------


## AlexMerced

Apoligies, I was following you with @LibertyIsNow now both my account are following you.

----------


## american.swan

> I have Karl Rove and Paul Krugman FTW! Gary Johnson dropped me though.  I had DeMints assistant - not sure if I still do or not.
> 
> I followed everybody here, but if you don't follow back, I'll drop you, only because Twitter only lets us follow a limited number of people based on some bizarre ratio.  
> 
> And @AlexMErced isn't following me back.....


I don't think it's bizarre. You can't follow more than X% of the number of followers you have once you've followed 2000.

----------


## american.swan

> http://twitter.com/glenbradley
> 
> But like I said, I can't followback until I have close to 2000 followers...Twitter has imposed a limit.


Simple solution!! Make a list of the people on here! Then you can see their tweets without worrying about the limit!

----------


## american.swan

> Apoligies, I was following you with @LibertyIsNow now both my account are following you.


Alex, make a list of the users on here, post it, I'll follow that.

----------


## rutgerscamdenYAL

twitter.com/jeffscully

----------


## Joey Fuller

just added a bunch of you guys... thanks for the requests for the stickers/dvds.. they are starting to notice me at the post office...

here's my twitter:

http://twitter.com/#!/resistrevolt

----------


## angelatc

> I don't think it's bizarre. You can't follow more than X% of the number of followers you have once you've followed 2000.


But why do they care how many people I follow?

----------


## angelatc

> http://twitter.com/glenbradley
> 
> But like I said, I can't followback until I have close to 2000 followers...Twitter has imposed a limit.


Glenn, I used a free thing called TweePi to manually filter and unfollow the non-followers and the inactive accounts.  That allowed me to at least follow back.

----------


## Immortal Technique

I just fired these things up because of this thread :P

http://www.facebook.com/SOS3Today
http://twitter.com/SOS3Today

----------


## Chieppa1

http://twitter.com/#!/TruthSeeker10

----------


## PBrady

Reposting

http://twitter.com/YALatNCSU

----------


## karat32

Personal - http://twitter.com/karat32

Im also going to start twittering from work about relevant EU policy for libertarians as soon as I get my ass off the sofa and buy an internet card

----------


## american.swan

Hi again.  Send me a tweet, I'll respond fairly quickly on my blackberry, unless I'm sleeping  .  http://www.twitter.com/EconomicMayhem

I suggest you send me a tweet and I'll add you to my forum list.  http://www.twitter.com/EconomicMayhem/forummembers
I suggest you follow the #tlot and #tcot hashtags using something like www.twitterfall.com 
For a great list of libertarians follow http://www.twitter.com/EconomicMayhem/tlot

See you on twitter.

----------


## american.swan

Who should I follow on twitter?

Let's say you want information on swimming and wanted to follow swimming related accounts.  You can search twitter for accounts related to swimming, but I suggest you use a search engine where you can search for swimming related twitter lists.  Then you can follow that list or follow the members of the list if you want.  Same goes for all subjects.  Economy, Sports, Liberty, Freedom and the like.

----------


## zakkubin

twitter.com/zakkubin

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced

http://www.twitter.com/libertyisnow

also make sure to tell people your trying to convert to go to http://www.IntrotoLiberty.com

----------


## ItsTime

http://twitter.com/officebums we also donate 1 can of food to the food bank for each twitter follower.

----------


## sailingaway

> Someone please tell me what all this fascination is with Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> What's wrong with simply having one's own web page and updating it for important stuff?
> 
> Seriously, I just don't get it....


I hate it, but only use it for this, so it isn't spreading anything personal, I hope.  But if you google Ron Paul in 'realtime' it will give you the current conversation about him.  You can search twitter like google, too, for things with hashmarks  #LibertyDefined for example.  The stuff appears on the topic and if someone is tweeting nasty stuff you can counter it with good stuff.  Also, your stuff goes out to all who follow you, so if you have 2000 followers, they don't need to check YOUR site, they get your stuff.  I have about 14 followers, because I just started.  I'm usernamenuse in case anyone wants to add to my amazing follower list...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Tweet now!

#ronpaul2012

----------


## Lucille

Please follow Ron's new twitter:  http://twitter.com/RonPaul 

It's the one that http://www.ronpaul2012.com/ linked to. It only has 160 followers!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I think if we are to be serious about Paul winning the primary we need to be able to capitalize on twitter, and especially the Trending Topics option. If we could do tweet blasts to get him trending it will really help generate interest.


+1

We need to tweet and get him to be a trending topic anytime something big happens (articles, debates, announcements, etc.).

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Let's not forget to Tweet up a storm today about this! 

And also, there will be a hashtag for the debate that we should use later tonigth!

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

The other great thing about twitter is that sometimes the talking heads on TV will mention who is trending. I'll bet none of the other debate participants tonight are trending.

----------


## Verrater

http://twitter.com/#!/Flintlox

----------


## american.swan

Send me a tweet and I'll add you to my forum member twitter list!  Also check out my tlot list. I suggest you follow almost everyone in the tlot list.

@economicmayhem

----------


## Noob

Sorry, I don't use Twitter

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced

http://www.twitter.com/libertyisnow

http://libertyplus.tumblr.com

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Ron Paul is all over Twitter today!

Please go tweet!

Use hashtag #ronpaul #ronpaul2012

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

http://twitter.com/13oclock

----------


## ronpaulitician

http://www.twitter.com/SebasJanssen

For 2012, screw anonimity.

----------


## reduen

http://twitter.com/#!/reduen

----------


## payme_rick

http://twitter.com/paymerick

I'm just getting started...

----------


## MelissaCato

http://twitter.com/#!/MelissaCato

Ron Paul 2012 !!!

----------


## Lois

*Here's me - 

http://twitter.com/loiejean

I post a lot, all Politics, all the time.

When I try to add more Followers, I get a message that I can't follow anyone else.  I think it's because I need more people following me first, so I'd appreciate the Follows - 

http://support.twitter.com/articles/...-follow-limits

 Twitter's great for giving and getting info fast.  I'm a shareaholic *

----------


## Occam's Banana

Complete twitter noob. Just signed up. Let's see how this here thing works...

https://twitter.com/#!/Occams_Banana

I've followed everyone up to this point (sans a couple of "page not found" errors).

----------


## sailingaway

I tweeted until they said I'd used my quota, then I retweeted until it got too frustrating not being able to answer bad stuff.  Now I'm waiting for a few hours until I can tweet again.  I'm usernamenuse.

----------


## sailingaway

> Complete twitter noob. Just signed up. Let's see how this here thing works...
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/OccamsBanana
> 
> I've followed everyone up to this point (sans a couple of "page not found" errors).


just signed up to follow you, you could follow me as well.  Also, you tweet by putting what you want to tweet in the little box (like a chat room) on the top left of your home page, then push to send.

----------


## robskicks

Here's mine, looking for my first followers for my Ron Paul art community!!

www.twitter.com/theartoffreedom

Personal one
www.twitter.com/bobadub

----------


## Occam's Banana

> just signed up to follow you, you could follow me as well.  Also, you tweet by putting what you want to tweet in the little box (like a chat room) on the top left of your home page, then push to send.


I'm following you, too. I already have a few followers from this thread. Tried my first tweet ("Hello to fellow RPFers"). Don't know if it worked. Can anyone verify?

twitter.com is slooooow right now & I get page saying they're "over capacity" and that I should "try again later." Is that common?




> I suggest you send me a tweet and I'll add  you to my forum list.   http://www.twitter.com/EconomicMayhem/forummembers


So, to make sure I'm getting this right, I should tweet something like this:




> @EconomicMayhem: Please add me to the forummembers list.


Can anyone tell me if that is correct?

----------


## libertyjam

http://twitter.com/jam4liberty

----------


## robskicks

oh no twitter's down, we crashed em!

----------


## libertyjam

"Twitter is Over Capacity"

----------


## speciallyblend

http://twitter.com/DJKBK

----------


## MelissaCato

Ya, I got your Tweet Banana. ;o)  Getting Over Capacity Error on Twitter now though.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Ya, I got your Tweet Banana. ;o)


 Great! Guess that means I didn't screw it up. Thx.




> Getting Over Capacity Error on Twitter now though.


hehe...maybe we bumrushed 'em with all the cross-following going on between RPFers & crashed their servers.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Twitter Guide

Might not be a bad idea to create a guide of our own, specific to pimping our man and our message. 

And also to create a very specific "how to create a twitter account while remaining anonymous" for the ones that are a bit hesitant to create an account.

If all we get out of a little bit of effort is a headline "Ron Paul's twitter followers increase tenfold within just one week of his announcement" our 1-2 minutes effort per person would pay off.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

twitter.com/NateForLiberty

----------


## sailingaway

> http://twitter.com/jam4liberty





> twitter.com/NateForLiberty


 
I sent a follow request from usernamenuse

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Twitter Guide
> 
> Might not be a bad idea to create a guide of our own, specific to pimping our man and our message. 
> 
> And also to create a very specific "how to create a twitter account while remaining anonymous" for the ones that are a bit hesitant to create an account.
> 
> If all we get out of a little bit of effort is a headline "Ron Paul's twitter followers increase tenfold within just one week of his announcement" our 1-2 minutes effort per person would pay off.


+1 

also, http://www.tweetdeck.com/

----------


## dustinto

http://twitter.com/dtownsend

----------


## GunnyFreedom

My ratio is finally picking up enough where I can start following people back again.

http://twitter.com/glenbradley

----------


## tropicangela

http://twitter.com/ConstitutionGov

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Hi again.  Send me a tweet, I'll respond fairly quickly on my blackberry, unless I'm sleeping  .  http://www.twitter.com/EconomicMayhem
> 
> I suggest you send me a tweet and I'll add you to my forum list.  http://www.twitter.com/EconomicMayhem/forummembers
> I suggest you follow the #tlot and #tcot hashtags using something like www.twitterfall.com 
> For a great list of libertarians follow http://www.twitter.com/EconomicMayhem/tlot
> 
> See you on twitter.


Hey, that's a good list to follow!

----------


## Ray

http://www.twitter.com/raymdl

Twitter is over capacity right now but I'll be following everyone later

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.twitter.com/raymdl
> 
> Twitter is over capacity right now but I'll be following everyone later


LOL yeah WTF twitter?  I finally find 5 minutes to scrape together after Twitter opens up my followslots and all I get is a bunch of birds trying to airlift a whale...

----------


## libertyjam

> I sent a follow request from usernamenuse


Got it! added you and following!

----------


## SethBass83

http://www.twitter.com/sethbass83

----------


## freakout9903

my twitter for rp2012 news/money bomb info 
twitter.com/300MDollarP

----------


## libertyjam

added most up to this point 

http://twitter.com/jam4liberty

----------


## tropicangela

> I have a member of the national GOP following me. He retweets me occasionally, and we've exchanged cordial emails.  Wouldn't be possible without social networking.


qft

----------


## tropicangela

> @RealityReport is great to follow!


I've been looking for him under different handles.  Thanks.

----------


## sarahdeez

i think i've added everyone.  Mine is www.twitter.com/sarahdeez

and i checked out http://www.twitterfall.com/ and def recommend.  That is awesome!

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced
http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNOw

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

There are a lot of really nasty tweets being directed at Dr. Paul right now. It seems the liberals are taking him seriously as a candidate and the mud is starting to fly.

----------


## JacobG18

http://twitter.com/#!/Clownfrown27

----------


## AlexMerced

tweetdeck, if you don't have tweetdeck you should get, it's the best way to monitor all the info on twitter

----------


## Razmear

http://twitter.com/#!/razmear 
I have a total of 3 tweets since 2009, so don't expect to read too much tho. 

eb

----------


## NickOdell

twitter.com/nickodell

----------


## Razmear

> Complete twitter noob. Just signed up. Let's see how this here thing works...
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/OccamsBanana
> 
> I've followed everyone up to this point (sans a couple of "page not found" errors).


Adding everyone with a working link now, you might want  to pull out the s in the https:// on yours.

----------


## no representation

Great stuff, guys.  It's been a long time since posting - though I've been lurking.  Got started with RP's 2008 campaign as an alt delegate. VERY happy to get ramped up again.  

http://www.twitter.com/kickbrian

----------


## BamaAla

Followed everyone back. Keep the good tweets coming guys and gals! 

http://twitter.com/#!/BlakeTheSnake25

----------


## blsheets

http://www.twitter.com/blsforliberty

----------


## Legend1104

I don't like the idea of being followed.

----------


## BarryDonegan

Mine is @barrydonegan

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

http://twitter.com/Shadowgbq

----------


## Lois

*I just Tweeted this - 

"I'm a Ron Paul supporter, so if you don't like him because you're a Warmonger NeoCon, please unfollow me."  

Time to break up the Tea Party into factions, maybe - Neocons and Libertarians. 

I'm getting sick of the Conservatives ragging on Ron Paul because of his 'foreign policy'. 

http://twitter.com/loiejean*

----------


## realtonygoodwin

@realtonygoodwin

I tweet fairly often and try to get the RP news out, as well as general political/religious topics

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

@DEACON_JHAWK

edit: i changed my twitter tag recently

----------


## american.swan

If everyone tweets the same hashtag like #ronpaul12  then search for it and follow everyone who tweeted it.  
Someone else already had this idea.

----------


## thehungarian

@youngkitz

I am a wealth of profanity.

----------


## JacobG18

//

----------


## FrozenPie

@phillipenguyen

----------


## Matthew Zak

> Someone please tell me what all this fascination is with Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> What's wrong with simply having one's own web page and updating it for important stuff?
> 
> Seriously, I just don't get it....


Easiest way to connect with people.

I'm sayzak on Twitter yall.

----------


## HarrySeaward

http://www.twitter.com/JayToTheDee

http://www.youtube.com/user/RealHarrySeaward

----------


## HarrySeaward

Great idea!!  BTW I'm a noob to this forum, but it's pretty awesome so far.

http://www.twitter.com/JayToTheDee

http://www.youtube.com/user/RealHarrySeaward

----------


## AdamT

Everyone use the #ronpaul hash in their tweets.

----------


## pacodever

http://twitter.com/LibertyPeace

----------


## mport1

VoluntaryMitch

http://twitter.com/#!/VoluntaryMitch

----------


## kkassam

http://twitter.com/#!/kalimkassam

My bio: "Twenty-something reactionary libertarian: elitism, aristocracy, counter-revolution and all that. Private property akratist on Tuesdays and Saturdays."

----------


## JacobG18

bump
//
http://twitter.com/#!/Clownfrown27

----------


## rob88

http://twitter.com/#!/robdoors88

----------


## freakout9903

bumping this back up, i followed the first 7 pages. will finish tomorrow.  also check out our latest RSS feed on our RSS tab at http://fb.me/300milliondollarpledge or click via our banner on http://ronpaul2012.tk !

http://twitter.com/300MDollarP

----------


## trey4sports

Tweet about the moneybomb! Twitter is the snowball that will start the avalanche of pledges. I just tweeted about the June 5th MoneyBomb, you should too! 

http://twitter.com/MatrixMarketer/st...77122837463040

----------


## reardenstone

/#!/starj0/

Looking for more followers and more to follow

----------


## eduardo89

http://twitter.com/eduardo_89

----------


## White Bear Lake

http://twitter.com/#!/NorthStarPundit

I tweet about sports and politics.

----------


## reardenstone

Changed / Update
@starj0n - New account, but I will be tweeting about national and local news and political initiatives as they relate to voluntaryism. Also some work on expanding lottery in GA

----------


## tropicangela

Twitter Bomb Day today

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Day-June-13th

----------


## tropicangela

Continue tweeting #ronpaul and #googleronpaul 

He is just below Cain in the top candidates.  http://polititrends.com

----------


## angelatc

> If everyone tweets the same hashtag like #ronpaul12  then search for it and follow everyone who tweeted it.  
> Someone else already had this idea.


I prefer RP2012 . Like it nor not, somebody who sees "Ron Paul" might actually be turned off from bothering to click.  I tweet a lot of policy stuff without mentioning his name for that reason.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Please tweet at Morning Joe about leaving out RP's fundraising totals!

http://twitter.com/mattyernest/status/88799103236055040




> RT! Hey @JoeNBC, please issue a correction tomorrow regarding MSNBC leaving out Ron Paul in the fundraising graph: http://t.co/OIUqtrV


http://twitter.com/ChanceGlasco/stat...44266247057408




> @JoeNBC MSNBC left ron paul out of the quarterly fund raising graph. Should be in 2nd at 4.5 million. Please be fair. http://t.co/OIUqtrV


His Twitter is @joeNBC

----------


## kkassam

Did y'all see this post about RonPaulTweeps.com? 

I'll reproduce it here bc it's very easy & useful and it's for the exact same purpose as this thread 



> I know there are a lot of twitterphiles here looking to connect, seeing as that last thread went on for twelve-bazillion pages.
> 
> Here's a message from a twitter pal, crosposted from The Daily Paul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## Havax

@Vanture

----------


## GunnyFreedom

@GlenBradley http://twitter.com/GlenBradley

62 followers away from breaking 2000

My twit-fu already strikes fear into the hearts of the leadership establishmentarian status quo, breaking 2000 will be a real coup!

----------


## AlexMerced

@alexmerced

@LibertyIsNow

@HayekForums

----------


## thehighwaymanq

BUMP! 

Please tweet the new RP ad, shortened link is:

http://tinyurl.com/6l334zz

----------


## thehighwaymanq

http://twitter.com/NJLibertyHQ 

All Ron Paul news updated, as well as the grassroots campaign in NJ

----------


## GunnyFreedom

9 people away from 2000, and crushing the leadership of both parties in both chambers of the Legislature!

http://twitter.com/glenbradley

----------


## SilentBull

Here's mine: http://www.twitter.com/TruthInExile

----------


## belian78

I'm @Belian78, I've added most from this thread.  I have no idea what I'm doing, but its up and running.  LOL. Can someone tell me what the deal is, adding '#insertname' is all about?  What does that do?

----------


## SilentBull

I just opened up an account a couple of days ago. I'll be posting links to the educational videos I've been creating.

----------


## SilentBull

bump

----------


## AlexMerced

The Liberati
@LibertyIsNow
@ThomasEWoods
@libstandard
@mercatus
@ActonInstitute
@EconTalker
@LibertyandEcon
@kurt_loder
@SenRandPaul
@radleybalko
@nickgillespie
@mleewelch
@Judgenap
@FBNStossel
@adamkokesh
@veroderugy

The Young Libertarians:
@alexmerced
@JulieBorowski
@ORlibertygal
@kathryndelong
@iyad_elbaghdadi
@LibertarianMike
@_daisyvo 

For Economics Junkies
@Hayekforums
@ASI
@CafeHayek
@EmilySkarbek
@tomkeene
@DLeonhardt
@econjared
@tomstandage
@Nouriel
@crampell
@RobinBew
@bill_easterly
@ModeledBehavior
@mungowitz
@feeonline
@FriedrichHayek

HASHTAGES
#tlot - Top Libertarian on Twitter

#tcot - Top Conservative on Twitter

#amagi - Anarcho-capitalist and Voluntaryist

#FMOT - Free Mind on Twitter

#LNNL - Liberty Now, Not Later

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wow, no @RepRonPaul ?  if even *HE* can't make it...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm @Belian78, I've added most from this thread.  I have no idea what I'm doing, but its up and running.  LOL. Can someone tell me what the deal is, adding '#insertname' is all about?  What does that do?


hashtags let you click-through searches.  If you use the hashtag #rp12 then the user can click right on your hash, and pull up a list of all tweets tagged #rp12 (including yours)

----------


## Bronson1111

http://twitter.com/#!/bronson1111

just started one..  ready to connect with my fellow Ron Paul people!

----------


## AlexMerced

> wow, no @RepRonPaul ?  if even *HE* can't make it...


$#@!, I'll add him

K, he's been added to list on the video on youtube, my bad, I must've figured everyone would already be following him

----------


## SilentBull

Alex, I added both of yours earlier.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

(in my best fake russian accent)

I _crush_ the puny Republican leadership with my *massive twitter following*!  Muhuhuhaha!

(3 tweeps from 2000)

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> $#@!, I'll add him
> 
> K, he's been added to list on the video on youtube, my bad, I must've figured everyone would already be following him


Cool deal.  What blew me away was some point in late 2009 early 2010 I discovered that I was one of the 25 or so accounts that @RepRonPaul was following at that time.  Bear in mind at that point I was just toying with the idea of running for office, so I can't imagine why I'd be on his list then.  I just took it in stride, figured he knew something I didn't and worked twice as hard at #winning

Now I'm on the verge of breaking 2000, the Senate Leader trails me by almost 400 tweeps, the House Speaker trails me by almost 800 tweeps.  I always hear all about it whenever I tweet something that makes them nervous lol

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I think we need to hit Twitter hard on Saturday after the Straw Poll results.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

@realtonygoodwin for those who haven't added me yet.

----------


## SilentBull

http://www.twitter.com/TruthInExile

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

https://twitter.com/#!/politicsjunkie5

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

bump

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

http://www.twitter.com/shanegreg1987

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

Does Carol Paul have twitter? She should, even if its a daughter/granddaughter that runs it for her. Everyone loves Grandma Carol.

----------


## lucky_bg

Here's mine: http://twitter.com/#!/JovicicMilan

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNow

http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced

http://www.twitter.com/HayekForums

http://www.twitter.com/RonPaulRetweets

http://www.twitter.com/TheEconSmiley

http://www.twitter.com/HipsterLiberty

http://www.twitter.com/HelixTheZombie

----------


## Working Poor

http://twitter.com/#!/dixiepassion

----------


## jrskblx125

I dont have a personal twitter, but my band twitter is www.twitter.com/shirtsandskins_ and yes we are ron paul supporters. Our band van has stickers on it. Also if you want to support us head to http://shirtsandskins.bandcamp.com and " like" our ep!

----------


## Araskaz

http://www.twitter.com/TheRealRan

----------


## JJonesMBA

...

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> I've got three - my personal, my Tea Party & my Blue Republicans:
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/JJonesMBA
> http://www.twitter.com/JonesConsulting
> http://www.twitter.com/Dems4Paul


+rep

----------


## afwjam

Just post your Twitter address, nothing else.

http://www.twitter.com/afwjam

----------


## BrendanWenzel

http://www.twitter.com/brendanwenzel

----------


## MelissaCato

http://www.twitter.com/melissakirst

----------


## Dorfsmith

http://twitter.com/dorfsmith

----------


## eduardo89

http://twitter.com/Eduardo_89

----------


## lucky_bg

I followed all of you guys here, but we already have thread on this subject, 23 pages long, so I suggest for all of you to post links to yours twitter accounts there.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...low-each-other

My twitter link is:

http://twitter.com/#!/JovicicMilan

----------


## MJU1983

http://twitter.com/mju1983

----------


## leonster

http://twitter.com/MLeonSterling

----------


## aravoth

http://twitter.com/0bjectsinmotion

----------


## sailingaway

https://twitter.com/#!/usernamenuse

----------


## Pizzo

http://twitter.com/#!/PugPoppa

----------


## sluggo

http://www.twitter.com/nickelhoarder

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

http://twitter.com/RonPaulFlix

----------


## GovMatt

http://twitter.com/GovMatt

----------


## ibaghdadi

http://twitter.com/iyad_elbaghdadi

----------


## mport1

http://twitter.com/#!/VoluntaryMitch

----------


## NickOdell

http://twitter.com/#!/NickOdell

----------


## MJU1983

If there is ever a time we are needed on Twitter it's right now.

1- Promote Constitution Day Money Bomb.
2- Retweet the Vince Vaughn / Ron Paul stories.
3- Stop this hack (@TomOdell) from clogging up #RonPaul hashtag.

Go go go go go!

http://twitter.com/#!/RonPaul/status/114816900210495488

http://twitter.com/#!/RonPaul/status/114821416683175937

VV Tweets ^^

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/114836781035290624

MoneyBomb Tweet ^^

----------


## D.A.S.

I am 

http://twitter.com/#!/jazznblues77

----------


## Harald

http://twitter.com/#!/VladDovlatov

----------


## kkassam

> If there is ever a time we are needed on Twitter it's right now.
> 
> 1- Promote Constitution Day Money Bomb.
> 2- Retweet the Vince Vaughn / Ron Paul stories.
> 3- Stop this hack (@TomOdell) from clogging up #RonPaul hashtag.
> 
> Go go go go go!
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/RonPaul/status/114816900210495488
> ...


Good call! Just RTed the Vince Vaughn one to +2000 followers of http://twitter.com/#!/kalimkassam. People LOOOOVE celebrity stuff.

----------


## amyre

Got to say, I'm not liking this whole twitter thing very much, but here goes:

http://twitter.com/#!/AmyReDob

----------


## Esoteric

http://www.twitter.com/dave_aiello

----------


## Crotale

https://twitter.com/#!/Samuel_E_Amer

----------


## AlexMerced

http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced
http://www.twitter.com/libertyisnow
http://www.twitter.com/hayekforums
http://www.twitter.com/theEconSmiley
http://www.twitter.com/HipsterLiberty
http://www.twitter.com/RonPaulRetweets

----------


## rutgerscamdenYAL

www.twitter.com/jeffscully

----------


## mit26chell

Great idea - smart bump!

Follow me @MitchKramb

----------


## Cleaner44

http://twitter.com/cleaner4d4

----------


## rrcamp

rrc7cz

----------


## CaptainAmerica

@mathewdg

help me promote my videos,retweet me,and Ill retweet you.

----------


## MJU1983

Brothers and sisters, can I get a retweet?

http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125769436572557312

----------


## Crotale

We need to up our game on twitter, this thing has potential

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> Brothers and sisters, can I get a retweet?
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/125769436572557312


retweeted back when you posted it. How do get a link like this to a tweet? I'd like to post a few of my tweets here as well.

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> We need to up our game on twitter, this thing has potential


Definitely.

----------


## Meiun

Here's my handle.

http://twitter.com/#!/Meiun

A bunch of you already follow, and I've followed back.  Thanks.  For Liberty!

----------


## Crotale

> Here's my handle.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/Meiun
> 
> A bunch of you already follow, and I've followed back.  Thanks.  For Liberty!


Following you now

----------


## ptruthp34

Just getting into this Twitter thing.  I'm going to try and follow everyone here.  Please check out my first Tweet.  Its regarding an excellent free online resource for Internet Marketing.  Highly reccomended.  Thank you!

Update:  There is a lot of info provided regarding social media and inbound marketing (getting people to come to you!).  The techniques and strategies outlined are useful both for purposes of promoting Ron Paul 2012 and growing your own business.  Please reTweet!!!


http://twitter.com/AndrewRice34

----------


## Havax

http://twitter.com/#!/Vanture

----------


## cityoflight

http://www.twitter.com/JosMMiller

----------


## 2ndfor1st

What's Twitter?

----------


## Natalie

//

----------


## InTradePro

http://www.twitter.com/ExcitingGrowth

----------


## locjeb

Follow me at http://twitter.com/#!/locjeb I.E. @locjeb - Joseph Emerson Brown
@locjeb Atlanta, GA

Stand-up comedian spreading the word about how FORT SUMTER WAS AN INSIDE JOB1!1 via his t-shirts--available for $12 on eBay 

I'm also on fb at www.facebook.com/locjeb

----------


## Justinfrom1776

http://twitter.com/#!/JustinFrom1776

----------


## MJU1983

> retweeted back when you posted it. How do get a link like this to a tweet? I'd like to post a few of my tweets here as well.


On twitter.com, click on the time stamp on the bottom left of each tweet.  Can be yours or anyone's, and it will take you to a link/page of that individual tweet.  Or if you use an app for Twitter...say Twitter for Mac, just right click and click "View on Twitter.com" (or shortcut Command T).

----------


## pen_thief

Oh wow, I subscribe to you on YouTube 

And hi everyone, I'm p3n_th13f on Twitter. 
http://twitter.com/#!/p3n_th13f

 (I'm a little late to this thread...)

----------


## freejack

https://twitter.com/#!/grukko

Don't post much but you'll occasionally find me lashing out at the idiots there.  Force of habit.

----------


## JakeH

My political account is here: http://twitter.com/JakeHForRonPaul

If you're a sports fan, there's a link to my personal account in my profile.

----------


## leffewture

@sleffew49   -- I've been gaining follows lately since I tore Glenn Beck's Girl SE CUPP a new one and she retweeted me.

----------


## InTradePro

Next time there is a debate, let's have a trend party.

https://twitter.com/#!/ExcitingGrowth

----------


## MarcosP

http://twitter.com/#!/portillomarcos

----------


## Liber Team

http://twitter.com/#!/TWRoCkEd

----------


## AlexMerced

twitter.com/alexmerced

----------


## axlr

Been going through this thread following people.

Actually just hit my twitter "hourly usage limit" LOL

Follow me https://twitter.com/#!/Axl4Ron

----------


## hambone1982

I like this idea. 

Follow Me: http://twitter.com/#!/ronpaulfan1982

----------


## GunnyFreedom

bump for relevance

----------


## BLS

mnhandgunpermit is my twitter account.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

links do make it easier:

@GlenBradley

----------


## JuicyG

https://twitter.com/#!/JuicyGrabs

----------


## flybeech

@R3voIution....The L in R3volution is actually a capital letter i (I).

----------


## Havax

https://twitter.com/#!/Vanture

----------


## jason43

Mine is @AnarchyArmyVet or just click here https://twitter.com/#!/AnarchyArmyVet

----------


## MJU1983

Hey Tweeters, RT this one!

https://twitter.com/#!/daveweigel/st...37895688900608

Be nice to have it at the top of the "#iacaucus" hashtag.

----------


## -:Undertaker:-

Please add me people, I don't have that many followers (only just rejoined other day to help spread RP message)

http://twitter.com/#!/dangannn

I follow back!

----------


## nikhilhogan

@nikhilhogan

----------


## No Free Beer

no free beer

----------


## lilymc

Great idea.  Follow me and I'll follow you back! 

http://twitter.com/_lilymc

Warning: Not all of my tweets are Ron Paul or politics related.  I post a variety of stuff... quotes, tweets about Christianity, encouraging stuff, links to interesting videos, and random tweets on what's going on with me.

----------


## blakjak

www.twitter.com/real_jb

----------


## CaptainAmerica

@mathewdg

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> Definitely.


#IAcaucus is what you want to hashtag!

----------


## RipperNT

@nickleethomas

----------


## cdc482

@keeeeCoh

----------


## rblgenius

@robert_b_lee follow and i follow back

----------


## kmalm585

@kl585

----------


## afwjam

@Hawaii4RonPaul

----------


## SwooshOU

@jedimasterbarrett

----------


## Deborah K

@deborahkr1

----------


## AlexMerced

@alexmerced

@libertyisnow

@hayekforums

@hipsterliberty

@RonPaulRetweets

----------


## McDermit

Http://twitter.com/iwantyourears 

@iwantyourears

----------


## odamn

LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS 
Have fun on the way down ...

----------


## MJU1983

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/mention-machine

#1 = Ron Paul

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

SOPA Is Dead now trending on twitter. please retweet:

https://twitter.com/#!/TonyStuntz/st...70188138037248

----------


## ZzzImAsleep

@BrianCarter_Art

http://twitter.com/BrianCarter_Art

I'll try to add as many as I can starting back with page one.... what was the goal with this?

----------


## robskicks

if you guys tweet about my site, you'll get free stickers!!

----------


## One Last Battle!

Good bump.

@OneLastBattle

adding everyone else where possible

----------


## rp713

713gomez

----------


## Havax

https://twitter.com/#!/Vanture

----------


## IDefendThePlatform

> .... what was the goal with this?




http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3486757


And based on MJU's post above it looks like we're doing pretty well, though I might suggest Phone from Home is more important at the moment...
http://phone.ronpaul2012.com/v/

----------


## millercards

https://twitter.com/milbow

----------


## DealzOnWheelz

@Chrisdeal3

----------


## MarcosP

@PortilloMarcos

----------


## cajuncocoa

NoOneButRonPaul @ http://twitter.com//NoOneButRonPaul

----------


## Darthbrooklyn

@darthbrooklyn

----------


## TheLasersShadow

https://twitter.com/#!/TheLasersShadow I'll follow back 
.
.
Cool Idea, ALSO friend me on Facebook and check out my blog link in my sig.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

https://twitter.com/#!/MathewDG

----------


## Todd

@Modawg70

----------


## paulpwns

@paulitics2012

----------


## beardedlinen

https://twitter.com/#!/BeardedLinen

----------


## cartemj06

https://twitter.com/#!/@cartemj06

followed everyone i could

----------


## everlasticity

My twitter handle is for pure venomous purposes only.  Not sure you should be subjected to that in your own feed.  Here's a take on a quote from LBJ regarding J. Edgar Hoover (I have still yet to see that movie, btw.)

"If it is better to be inside the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in, then I am taking a S#!%"

----------


## dan5430

@dbastosmusic  


Think this is great!

----------


## nicname

@nicnameks

only drawback is I don't want my twitter feed dominated by ron paul stuff.  not that I don't like it, but I can easily just search #ronpaul or ron paul, etc.

----------


## lilymc

http://twitter.com/_lilymc 

Follow me and I'll follow back.

(Just be forewarned that although lately I've been posting lots of Ron Paul tweets, I also post christian-related stuff and other things as well.)

----------


## lly4now

@OrianJBreaux

I will add you all this weekend!

----------


## ScrambleLight

Libertea_IN

http://www.twitter.com/LiberTEA_IN

----------


## beardedlinen

I've just spent god knows how long following nearly 50 of you.  I'd appreciate if some of you do the same so we can expand the Paul Supporter twitterverse.  

I'm here: http://twitter.com/#!/BeardedLinen

----------


## moonshine5757

https://twitter.com/nailbiter111

----------


## beardedlinen

Ok, I'm following over 100 of you now and my eyelids are getting heavy.  Some reciprocation would be appreciated.  

Me: http://twitter.com/BeardedLinen

----------


## Mckarnin

MckarninRose

----------


## Phyxrgon

http://www.twitter.com/Phyxrgon

----------


## Crotale

> My Personal Account: http://www.twitter.com/alexmerced
> 
> LibertyIsNow: http://www.twitter.com/LibertyIsNow
> 
> My General Econ List (follows keynsians, austrians, and monetarists): http://twitter.com/alexmerced/economics[/URL]
> 
> 
> Post your twitter handle and I'll follow, and you follow me and everyone else, and let's show them who rwns twitter.


Alex, you are still yet to follow me (and many others on here) with any of your accounts. My handle is @Samuel_E_Amer.

----------


## angelatc

> Complete twitter noob. Just signed up. Let's see how this here thing works...
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/OccamsBanana
> 
> I've followed everyone up to this point (sans a couple of "page not found" errors).


This made me laugh.  It was like introducing a fish to water.

----------


## Danbo

https://twitter.com/Danbojangles

@Danbojangles

https://www.facebook.com/DanbojanglesBlog

----------


## philipped

www.twitter.com/BasedPee

follow ya bwoi

----------


## FSP-Rebel

https://twitter.com/8Atlas2

----------


## MichaelDavis

My Handle: https://twitter.com/Politipinion




> I can't follow anymore than 2k until my following picks up from 1.7k


Do you know how to follow churn? Just unfollow everyone who is not following you back, then follow more people until you reach your follow limit again. Give the new people a few weeks, then rinse and repeat. This is how I accumulated one of the biggest follower counts in this thread. Be warned, *this is against Twitter rules*. They have not caught me because the number of people I follow stays consistent. If you have a relatively new account and have not reached your follow limit, then suddenly follow hundreds of people, you WILL be suspended. https://support.twitter.com/articles...best-practices

This site tells you who is not following you back: http://friendorfollow.com/

----------


## fr33

https://twitter.com/dissidentX

----------


## Kotin

@JewishVoltaire

https://twitter.com/JewishVoltaire

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> My Handle: https://twitter.com/Politipinion
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how to follow churn? Just unfollow everyone who is not following you back, then follow more people until you reach your follow limit again. Give the new people a few weeks, then rinse and repeat. This is how I accumulated one of the biggest follower counts in this thread. Be warned, *this is against Twitter rules*. They have not caught me because the number of people I follow stays consistent. If you have a relatively new account and have not reached your follow limit, then suddenly follow hundreds of people, you WILL be suspended. https://support.twitter.com/articles...best-practices
> 
> This site tells you who is not following you back: http://friendorfollow.com/


Yeah, I can't really do that very well now, I have a LOT of people I follow that don't follow back that I need to keep, on purpose.  But I'm not bumping follow limits right now at all.

https://twitter.com/GlenBradley

----------


## presence

https://twitter.com/oraclepresence

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> MckarninRose


I'm not good enough to followback.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> https://twitter.com/oraclepresence


You are only an egg.

(It's only funny if you've read Stranger In A Strange Land)

----------


## fr33

> Yeah, I can't really do that very well now, I have a LOT of people I follow that don't follow back that I need to keep, on purpose.  But I'm not bumping follow limits right now at all.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GlenBradley


I went through a while back and unfollowed people who are inactive. There was a ton of Ron Paul supporters who went quiet right after the Iowa caucuses and Super Tuesday.

----------


## presence

> You are only an egg.
> 
> (It's only funny if you've read Stranger In A Strange Land)


Haven't but Robert Heinlein is awesome.  I'll have to scrounge an ebook.




> I am free 
> because I know that I alone 
> am morally responsible for everything I do.
> 
>  -Heinlein


much more
https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Robert_A._Heinlein

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Haven't but Robert Heinlein is awesome.  I'll have to scrounge an ebook.
> 
> 
> 
> much more
> https://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Robert_A._Heinlein


I teethed on Heinlein.  By the time I was 15 I had read everything he'd published, and I kept reading his new stuff until he died, and then I read Grumbles from the Grave.  Heinlein is probably one of the main reasons I was 100% liberty way before I'd ever heard of Ron Paul.

The first Heinlein book I read was Have Spacesuit Will Travel and my favorite set is probably The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress, The Cat Who Walks Through Walls, and To Sail Beyond The Sunset.  He does some wonky things with time in that series.  The Moon Is A Harsh Mistress is something like the American Revolution set on the Moon....  With 'liberty caps' and all.

----------


## green73

@ronpaulnews

----------


## angelatc

> Yeah, I can't really do that very well now, I have a LOT of people I follow that don't follow back that I need to keep, on purpose.  But I'm not bumping follow limits right now at all.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GlenBradley


I use a free site called TweePi .  They allow you to safelist people you don't want to accidental unfollow.

----------


## american.swan

Is there a mod to the forum software that would allow @[username] to automatically be linked to twitter correctly? Minus some excemptions for email addresses.  (we shouldn't be posting email addresses online anyways.)

It would be nice to be able to quote tweets on the forum efficiently and then have an efficient reply button.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I went through a while back and unfollowed people who are inactive. There was a ton of Ron Paul supporters who went quiet right after the Iowa caucuses and Super Tuesday.


This thread is ancient history for all intents and purposes, so I move to 86 it and start over so those who are fresh and consistent tweeters can stay in tune. Plus, I think it will galvanize more people to use Twitter and give onlookers prime liberty accounts to follow. Twitter is more anonymous than FB and quite frankly, is better organized which makes it more concise and ideal for certain people that other wise wouldn't use social media. Do I have a 2nd?

----------


## ladyjade3

@ladyjade

----------


## philipped

@BasedPee all social networks, link up.

----------


## lilymc

I know I posted on this thread before, but my twitter handle changed.

Here's my new one:

https://twitter.com/lilymarieonline

----------


## Shane Harris

@shaneharris55

----------


## jeffro97

My handle: @liberty_jeff

----------


## Bryan

https://twitter.com/RonPaulForums

----------


## Vanguard101

Is this still going? @PrezJustinian

----------


## philipped

> @BasedPee all social networks, link up.


^^^

----------


## fr33

I deleted my twitter today. They give you 30 days to change your mind and restore it. Don't think I will though. Tired of being baited into arguments and getting angry at people. Goodbye 1300+ followers

----------


## Scrooge McDuck

nvm

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Is this still going? @PrezJustinian


Apparently so, I'm buried way back att he beginning of this thing so let me repost...


https://twitter.com/GlenBradley

----------


## Natural Citizen

Here's my twitter. I just got a twitter, though, so I'm not a good tweeter like you all are. I'll get the hang of it eventually. 

https://twitter.com/JimmyUnplugged


I might change my handle, though. I couldn't use my name because some other cat already had it. Then I must have went through about a gazillion different other ones that were already taken until I found this one. Which is kind of gey. Anyway...

----------


## presence

@oraclepresence on twitter

litepresence on reddit.com, btc-e.com, tradewave.net

at reddit I mostly hang out in goldandblack

----------

